# My Olight T25 regular version (with beamshots and runtimes)



## Chao (May 4, 2008)

My Olight T25 was purchased from batteryjunction, Some important specifications (copied from batteryjunction): 
*Uses 2 X AA batteries - primary or NiMh/NiCd rechargeable. (1-4V input) 
*Ultra Efficient, State of the art CREE 7090 XR-E Q5 WC LED 190 lumens on high! 
*Deeper and fully textured orange peel metal reflector ensures a smooth beam and excellent throw. 
*MIL-SPEC Type III black hard anodized finish. 
*152.8mmx25mmm
*Output/Runtime: 190lm/1.5 hrs, 90lm/5 hrs, 45lm/12 hrs, 15lm/33 hrs, 6lm/80 hrs, Strobe: 190lm/2hrs, SOS: High/3 hrs, Low 40hrs

Output levels operation:
Twisting head for 5 levels brightness selection, and click the reversed tail button for on/off, strobe and SOS.








T25 is bigger than the Fenix L2D Q5, it uses deeper textured reflector instead of the “hybrid” reflector that T20 used.

Lux readings at 1meter
Level 1: 267 lux
Level 2: 560 lux
Level 3: 1182 lux
Level 4: 2580 lux
Level 5: 5880 lux

The total output is a little higher than L2D Q5, and thanks for this new designed OP reflector, it generates a smooth beam and bright hot spot.

Here are beamshots
5m shots, left to right: L2DQ5, T25Q5, TK10Q5











10m shots, left to right: L2DQ5, T25Q5, TK10Q5











Runtimes: 





After playing T25 for couple days, briefly, I like T25 very much, bright (with good throw), nice looking, good quality, and the easy UI for multiple output selection, although I still prefer the UI in my fenix L2D.


----------



## Pokerstud (May 4, 2008)

Very nicely done. I have this version as well, and it's Olights' best so far IMHO.


----------



## nanotech17 (May 4, 2008)

Olight :rock:
still in love with my T20-M :kiss:
nice reviews as always :thumbsup:


----------



## mikekoz (May 4, 2008)

This look SWEEEEEEEEEEEEEET!!!:thumbsup: This will be my next light. I wonder how it will run on Energizer lithiums or oxyrides??

Mike


----------



## Pokerstud (May 4, 2008)

mikekoz said:


> This look SWEEEEEEEEEEEEEET!!!:thumbsup: This will be my next light. I wonder how it will run on Energizer lithiums or oxyrides??
> 
> Mike



I run mine on Energizer lithiums, and as I don't have any run time stats, it performs perfectly.


----------



## Chao (May 5, 2008)

Pokerstud said:


> I run mine on Energizer lithiums, and as I don't have any run time stats, it performs perfectly.



Thanks, I will buy some lithium batteries and do runtime test then.


----------



## MattK (May 5, 2008)

Great job!


----------



## yekim (May 5, 2008)

My wallet is beginning to scream. I have been looking for a decent upgrade from my old L2D and so far nothing has panned out, but this Olight seems to be just the ticket. Is the holster that comes with it worthwhile? Do the threads/interior have a coating on them? What do the threads look like? I sometimes burn through several sets of batteries a day and threads getting gummed up and contacts corroded/dirty on my L2D has irritated me before.


----------



## MattK (May 5, 2008)

Holster is decent, threads are anodized, smooth and lubricated on battery side, unadozied, smooth and lub'd at the top. Threads are cleanly cut.


----------



## revmarktx (May 5, 2008)

Chao,

Thanks for reviewing the T25 against the L2D Q5. I am trying to make up my mind which 2AA light I want to get the L2D or the T25. (I know the answer is get both). The L2D looks like it has wider and brighter spill from the pictures, is that what you observed? How much brighter does the T25 look than the L2d overall? If you could buy just one, which one would you get? I like that I can convert the L2D head to 1AA or CR123. I am leaning towards the L2D unless someone can convince me otherwise. Is there really a problem with running the L2D Q5 on turbo for more than a fem minutes at a time.

Thanks
Reverend Mark


----------



## Chao (May 5, 2008)

MattK said:


> Holster is decent, threads are anodized, smooth and lubricated on battery side, unadozied, smooth and lub'd at the top. Threads are cleanly cut.



Thanks Matt, yes, the threads are very smooth and I think it should be very reliable.



revmarktx said:


> Chao,
> 
> Thanks for reviewing the T25 against the L2D Q5. I am trying to make up my mind which 2AA light I want to get the L2D or the T25. (I know the answer is get both). The L2D looks like it has wider and brighter spill from the pictures, is that what you observed? How much brighter does the T25 look than the L2d overall? If you could buy just one, which one would you get? I like that I can convert the L2D head to 1AA or CR123. I am leaning towards the L2D unless someone can convince me otherwise. Is there really a problem with running the L2D Q5 on turbo for more than a fem minutes at a time.
> 
> ...



Buy both, you already know my answer:devil:
Both are nice lights, the L2D has wilder spill than T25, and T25 is brighter (not much, about <10 lum range). I am not sure whether L2D Q5 running more than minutes will have problem, at least I sure T25 has no problem.
If you don't mind the size, and have many fenix lights already, and like a clip attached, you can try T25, the throw is really nice.


----------



## HKJ (May 6, 2008)

revmarktx said:


> Is there really a problem with running the L2D Q5 on turbo for more than a fem minutes at a time.



Usual no, I am using it on my bicycle for 30 minutes at a time.

But don't put it in a pocket and turn it on


----------



## yekim (May 6, 2008)

HKJ said:


> Usual no, I am using it on my bicycle for 30 minutes at a time.
> 
> But don't put it in a pocket and turn it on



My L2D is not a Q5 but I have left it on several times on Turbo inadvertently without issue, other than to find my light warm and my batteries dead.

I am having trouble leaving my L2d because I have yet to find anything brighter (nitecore, SF L2, Dexlight, R2 drop in, modded lights) that still use AA's and carry nicely at work. As plain as the Fenix Holsters are they work well and last for a year or so at my job, and are cheap. 

IS the Clip on the T25 removable? Also I am not sure what the differences are between this version and the Tactical.


----------



## 276 (May 6, 2008)

i was hoping some one had bought one and would review one, looks good enough for me


----------



## Stereodude (May 6, 2008)

What were your lux readings for the different levels of the L2D Q5?


----------



## Chao (May 6, 2008)

yekim said:


> IS the Clip on the T25 removable? Also I am not sure what the differences are between this version and the Tactical.



The clip can be removed. I think the tatical version uses forward click tail cap for momentary on, and the different levels of output and strobe, SOS were all controled by the the head.



Stereodude said:


> What were your lux readings for the different levels of the L2D Q5?



Those are readings of my L2D Q5 (smooth reflector):
low 315 lux
medium 1063 lux
high 2010 lux
Turbo 3750 lux


----------



## Stereodude (May 7, 2008)

Chao said:


> Those are readings of my L2D Q5 (smooth reflector):
> low 315 lux
> medium 1063 lux
> high 2010 lux
> Turbo 3750 lux


Thanks! :thumbsup:

The levels on the Olight seem to be spaced much better.


----------



## HKJ (May 7, 2008)

yekim said:


> Also I am not sure what the differences are between this version and the Tactical.



The tactical has removed two of the 5 levels, i.e. level 1, 2, 3, 4 and 5 -> 1, 3 and 5. Then they have added sos and strobe.

The 5 levels on OLights are to close for me, so I like it with only 3 levels.

The tube on the T25 has a larger diameter than AA cells, the batteries in my T25 rattles (The L2D does not).

The T25 is brighter than L2D, but has a more concentrated beam.


----------



## phantom23 (May 7, 2008)

HKJ said:


> The tactical has removed two of the 5 levels, i.e. level 1, 2, 3, 4 and 5 -> 1, 3 and 5. Then they have added sos and strobe.



It's not so simple. Levels in Tactical are brighter (level 1 5800 lux/1m vs. 5300 lux/1m) and more efficient - runtime 1:32h (level 1, with higher brightness) vs. 1:12h in Regular.


----------



## HKJ (May 7, 2008)

phantom23 said:


> It's not so simple. Levels in Tactical are brighter (level 1 5800 lux/1m vs. 5300 lux/1m) and more efficient - runtime 1:32h (level 1, with higher brightness) vs. 1:12h in Regular.




That might be productions variations, the specifications for the tactical and regular specify the same output. 
Both are specified at max.: 190 lumen/1.5 hours


----------



## phantom23 (May 7, 2008)

So how you explain variationa in T20-T and T20-M? "-T" is brighter with similar runtimes with CR123 and RCR123. "-M" has quite flat regulation using single Li-Ion ("-T" runs DD) - production variation?


----------



## HKJ (May 7, 2008)

phantom23 said:


> So how you explain variationa in T20-T and T20-M? "-T" is brighter with similar runtimes with CR123 and RCR123. "-M" has quite flat regulation using single Li-Ion ("-T" runs DD) - production variation?



I do not know anything about T20-T, I only have the regular and it does not include specifications for the tactical version.

The T25 does not use the same controller as T10/T15 and T20 and the box includes specifications for both regular and tactical.

Your might be correct, that they are produced to different specification, but at the current time I believes that they have the same specifications, only a slight difference in the modes and a different tailcap. I am building my believes on the fact that the box has full specifications for both lights and that the lumen and runtime values are equal.


----------



## phantom23 (May 7, 2008)

I'm building mine on tests. Chao's runtime graph confirm this. About 1:33h on two 2500mAh Ni-MH cells is miserable result.


----------



## HKJ (May 7, 2008)

phantom23 said:


> I'm building mine on tests. Chao's runtime graph confirm this. About 1:33h on two 2500mAh Ni-MH cells is miserable result.



It does match with the specifications.


----------



## Patriot (May 7, 2008)

Nice review! 


What are some of the features that you prefer about this light over the L2D? At first glance the L2D appears to be a good proven performer in a smaller package. 

Thoughts?


----------



## phantom23 (May 7, 2008)

T25 has deeper reflector and better throw. Similar amount of light (Olight is slightly better) and much shorter runtime (L2D Q5 - 2 hours using Eneloops 2000mAh, T25 - 1:12h with the same batteries). Is that worth 30$ + shipping?


----------



## Stereodude (May 7, 2008)

phantom23 said:


> Is that worth 30$ + shipping?


That's the question I'm asking myself. 

I like the better throw and the better level spacing. I'm not thrilled about the larger size, the inferior battery life, and the higher price. So far I can't bring myself to pull the trigger. :shrug:


----------



## Patriot (May 7, 2008)

If the olight was priced a little more competitively then I'd say the olight would be hard to resist. I just don't think the performance justifies another $30, going from what I've read of course.


----------



## selfbuilt (May 8, 2008)

phantom23 said:


> T25 has deeper reflector and better throw. Similar amount of light (Olight is slightly better) and much shorter runtime (L2D Q5 - 2 hours using Eneloops 2000mAh, T25 - 1:12h with the same batteries). Is that worth 30$ + shipping?


Actually, I believe that L2D estimate is off - the runtime of the T25 compared to my Fenix L2D-Q5 is actually pretty close. 

On my Duracell 2650mAh NiMH, I get 1:44 to 50% on my L2D-Q5 (see review here). When you consider the 2500mAh Chao used for the T25,his 1:33 seems pretty close. 

In terms of eneloops, I have done comparisons on my L1D-Q5. On 2650mAh, I again get 1:44 to 50%, and on eneloop I get 1:24 to 50% (see NDI review here). I get a similar ~20% reduction in runtime on eneloop (compared to 2650) on all the other lights I've tested (e.g. Jet-I, etc).

So that gives you a pretty good estimate of 1:24 for the L2D-Q5, which is close to the Olight reported here. That 2hr estimate for the L2D on eneloops is clearly off.

FYI, a detailed comparison of the L1DQ5 and Olight T15 can be found in my multi-stage 1AA review. As you'll see, those two lights seem to use the exact same circuit (extremely similar output and runtime efficiency). 

Looks to me like the main differences are the bulkier build of the Olight, narrower and more focused beam profile, and the revised feature set and interface. Hmmm, the clip looks nice too ... but so far, I'm also resisting the urge to order one. 

Oh, and nice review Chao! :thumbsup:


----------



## yekim (May 9, 2008)

selfbuilt said:


> ... but so far, I'm also resisting the urge to order one.
> 
> Oh, and nice review Chao! :thumbsup:



I lost resistance. I have a t25-t on the way.


----------



## yekim (May 14, 2008)

I got my T25-T yesterday. 
Likes:

Output. A co-worker deemed it "geek-bright". 
Shape is good.
The GITD button is nice and it looks good with the light unlike most GITD buttons that look sort of ...... flamboyant.
Nice sheath.
THe clip is easily removable and removal of the clip does not compromise the light's aesthetics. 
The UI is intuitive and does not take practice to figger out.
It throws like a pitcher on steroids. It toasts a frankensteined Q5 p60 module that has slightly more output.
The threads on the head are smooooooooooooooooooooooooth. None of my lights are as smooth or as distinct when contact is made.

Dislikes:

The lanyard ring is (was now) a serious piece of crap. The metal is way too skinny and a slight tug broke it. No way it could stand even daily usage, much less any serious use. If I was Olight I would be embarrassed to have included such substandard crap with this light.

A chem-coated interior of some sort would be nice and should be mandatory on anything that would even have the slightest chance of being used with alkaline batteries.


Nit picky stuff...

The bore of the light is huge. IF someone made a 3500MaH aa it would fit with room to spare. Duracell Alkies rattle in it and even my NiMH batteries rattled some. BEcause I carry my light all the time on my hip i hate the rattling and sometimes the movement of the batteries causes smutz to build up on the contacts and makes the light flicker...a lesson learned with my L2D and Rayovac batteries. I ended up belting the Duracells with about 8" of scotch tape to keep them from rattling around so much.

VS the L2d it is a superior light overall, but not by a huge margin. I like the L2d UI more, but the output and throw set it apart from my old non- q5 L2d. The Ergos are roughly the same, and I have not had it long enough to judge it's reliability. Build quality seems to be at least the same if not a little better. It is bigger, the size is roughly the same as my SF L2, and now that I look at it it is kinda like the offspring of a L2D and SF L2. 

Anyhow, Thanks to Chao for introducing me to this light with his review. I like it. I can see people migrating from the Fenix bandwagon to the Olight bandwagon here soon.


----------



## Silversurfer (May 16, 2008)

I find the differences between the T25-T and the L2D to be very great.

The T25-T has a forward clicky and offers silent momentary on.

The L2D has a reverse clicky, click then on, and does not have silent momentary activation.

The T25-T has momentary activation and the light will turn the light on in whatever ouput level OR mode the user last had on before the light was turned off. For example, you can have momentary activation of the strobe, or momentary activation of low, medium, or high output depending on what the light was set to before it was turned off. Pressing further on the tailcap leaves the light securely in the ouput level or mode encountered momentarily.

With the L2D you can select low or turbo before clicking the light on.

With the T25-T no selection of output level or mode is possible until after the light is clicked on. When turning on the light you are constrained to the last output level or mode you had on before the light was clicked off.

I found the knurling on the T25-T to be more aggressive and the light to be somewhat more secure in my hand than the L2D.

I was never able to find a diffuser for the L2D.

The Surefire diffuser for one inch lights fit the T25-T very well, "to a T". The F04 diffuser gives the T25-T an additional 3 output levels with flood to complement the three output levels with throw. With the T25 you get an additional 5 output levels with flood.

With the diffuser on the T25/T25-T is not rolling anywhere when you place it down.

Cool stuff.


----------



## MattK (May 16, 2008)

*slaps self on head*

Of course - 1" = F04 F05 F06 & F07 fitment.

Nice - thanks for pointing that out!


----------



## yekim (May 23, 2008)

I have had mine almost 2 weeks now and I have to say that it has taken the place of both my SF L2 and Fenix L2d. I'd carry the L2 when I was off work and the L2D at work, mostly because it uses cheap batteries. I miss being able to tailstand (I have an Oregon shooter Delrin tailpiece on my L2) but other than that the T25-t is roughly the same size, cranks out more light (my L2d is an older model), and is easy to use. 

Is it worth the premium over the L2D? Maybe for some, not for all. Is it a replacement for the L2? Function wise, mostly yes, but engineering wise, it is not as refined and I do not think it has the standard SF bulletproofness we have all come to know and love. The T25-t works for me and I am happy with it. As far as I know it is the most "tactical" 2xAA light out there. 

Note: I compare the T25-t to the L2D and the SF L2 because that is what I have to compare with and what I think it most resembles (it kinda resembles a love child between the two actually). 

I seem to have an attachment of sorts for that particular size of light. I have others, but I pretty much exclusively carry skinny, 2 cell lights. For me the format is the best compromise of size, runtime, brightness, and carryability. I think the T25 is dang close to the epitome of the genre.


----------



## qip (May 23, 2008)

yup i like that extra size to help with the heat i just wish it can change light levels one handed via tail taps and if it could tailstand ..if only i had the $$ i would get the tactical


----------



## jarubel (Jun 5, 2008)

I got the T25 regular version a couple weeks ago. I started wondering if I could swap out the switch with a forward clicky. Picked up a Fenix tactical switch module from Fenix-Store and swapped them out today. Looks like the Fenix and Olight switches are exactly the same. Fit with no problems at all (sticks out a little farther, but I believe the tactical Olight does too). Now it's kind of a cross between the Tactical and Regular version.


----------



## McLux (Jun 5, 2008)

I have the tactical for a few weeks now : I like the forward clicky, but don't like the fact that I can't switch from high to low without the annoying strobe & SOS. A version with only 3 modes would be better for me. The 5 modes of the regular is to much for me with such an interface.


----------



## jarubel (Jun 5, 2008)

McLux said:


> I have the tactical for a few weeks now : I like the forward clicky, but don't like the fact that I can't switch from high to low without the annoying strobe & SOS. A version with only 3 modes would be better for me. The 5 modes of the regular is to much for me with such an interface.


I know what you mean. The T25 is my first LED flashlight and it was a tough decision with all the different models available. Maybe in the future some company will come out with the option to customize with the exact modes and user interface that you want. Would that possible?


----------



## HKJ (Jun 5, 2008)

jarubel said:


> I know what you mean. The T25 is my first LED flashlight and it was a tough decision with all the different models available. Maybe in the future some company will come out with the option to customize with the exact modes and user interface that you want. Would that possible?



That is called LF5XT and we are many that hopes it will be a good flashlight.

http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=179330


----------



## qip (Jun 11, 2008)

well this seems to be only T25 thread quite shockingly..i will add a little  my pic is not deserving of a new thread ,its subpar

just got my T25 Tactical and love it....its not dark yet so initially there is barely a difference in output vs L2D maybe T25 a little brighter ..its a beauty,the finish on it is nice and im scared to drop it but that could be because its only an hour old :laughing: if this could only tailstand and have one handed operation for light level change via tailcap it would be without a doubt my go to 2aa light but for now this and L2D are 50/50 if the L2D was as thick in the head as T25 to better heatsink it would be perfect but both are great lights


----------



## rizky_p (Jun 12, 2008)

what i like about Olight UI is that it seperates strobe and SOS from normal mode but i dont like twisting the head to adjust the modes because i have to use 2 hands...


----------



## yekim (Jun 13, 2008)

I did a bit of an informal runtime test the other night. I had no equipment other than a clock and I was planning on just getting a good idea of runtime as well as get a feel for how hot it runs and I was pleasantly surprised at my findings.

It gets warm, but not hot when running on NiMH's (Duracell 2500MaH). It ran for 1 hour and 37 minutes (on high) on a freshly charged set of batts and then, to my surprise, instead of just starting to dim and fade out, it jumped to medium output. It was getting light out so I did not continue on to see if it stepped down to low as is drained the batteries. 

The more I use this light the happier I am with it. I have a P60 drop in that has more total output, but does not throw as well, so the T25 does not light up a room as well as the P60, but it does a better job lighting up the parking lot.


----------



## Banzai (Jun 19, 2008)

Chao said:


> Those are readings of my L2D Q5 (smooth reflector):
> low 315 lux
> medium 1063 lux
> high 2010 lux
> Turbo 3750 lux


Anyone have readings of normal (eg maglite) incandecent to compare?

Thanks


----------



## Lobo (Jun 29, 2008)

Banzai said:


> Anyone have readings of normal (eg maglite) incandecent to compare?
> 
> Thanks



Check out old but still excellent www.flashlightreviews.com.
Should have lux-readings for most maglites there.


----------



## Chao (Jun 30, 2008)

I also have mini mag 2AA beamshot,
Lux readings at 1meter(all using alkaline batteries): Mag2AA 1400 lux, L2DQ5 3750 lux, Olight T25 5880 lux

10m shots (all using alkaline batteries)


----------



## half-watt (Jun 30, 2008)

Chao, are those Lux readings w/alk. or NiMH cells? Does it make a difference? please advise. many thanks, pj aka half-watt


----------



## Chao (Jun 30, 2008)

half-watt said:


> Chao, are those Lux readings w/alk. or NiMH cells? Does it make a difference? please advise. many thanks, pj aka half-watt



Hi half-watt, they all tested with alkaline batties, I also added the information in my previous post
When using NiMH, I think the difference in L2D and T25 is only the runtime, the total output looks same, and I haven't have chance to try NiMH in my Mag2AA.


----------



## Smile (Jul 1, 2008)

I remain loved T20


----------



## MattK (Jul 1, 2008)

Chao said:


> I also have mini mag 2AA beamshot,
> Lux readings at 1meter(all using alkaline batteries): Mag2AA 1400 lux, L2DQ5 3750 lux, Olight T25 5880 lux
> 
> 10m shots (all using alkaline batteries)



Chao - that's awesome! 

May we please use the T25 and Mag pics on the website for comparison?


----------



## Chao (Jul 1, 2008)

MattK said:


> Chao - that's awesome!
> 
> May we please use the T25 and Mag pics on the website for comparison?



Sure


----------



## Smile (Jul 2, 2008)

:laughing:all of them are sweet,but the favorite one is TK11.


----------



## Banzai (Jul 2, 2008)

Chao said:


> I also have mini mag 2AA beamshot,
> Lux readings at 1meter(all using alkaline batteries): Mag2AA 1400 lux, L2DQ5 3750 lux, Olight T25 5880 lux
> 
> 10m shots (all using alkaline batteries)


You da man Chao! Thanks a thousand for all your effort. 

Now if only someone could snap (comparison) shots to show Olight T25 throw at far distance say 50m, 100m would be great... ehem ehem

Its just that newcomers to performance LED lights, such as myself, still compare with "traditional" flashlights that we own.

*edit* on 2nd thought, maybe testing maglite 2AA incan at 50m & 100m would simply be a waste as even at 10m the light is already so dim :duh2:


----------



## mikekoz (Jul 2, 2008)

I got one of these lights about a month and a half ago from Battery Junction twothumbs) and it is one of my favorite lights. We took it with us when we went on vacation in the mountains and I used it quite a bit on a night hike. I rarely had to put it on high and it lit up the woods! Its only flaw is the clip that holds the lanyard on the light. It is very poorly made and broke the first time I used it. Really surprising considering the build quality of the light.

Mike


----------



## McLux (Jul 2, 2008)

I think your clip isn't broke, it is just a piece of wire that is bend. Mine is not used and there is allready a little gap. it's indeed a useless thing.


----------



## etc (Aug 16, 2008)

rizky_p said:


> what i like about Olight UI is that it seperates strobe and SOS from normal mode but i dont like twisting the head to adjust the modes because i have to use 2 hands...



Do you have to twist the head in one direction, or back and forth? Help me understand. If just one direction, that's not so bad. I would probably just leave it on high permanently.


----------



## etc (Aug 16, 2008)

Chao said:


> Lux readings at 1meter
> Level 1: 267 lux
> Level 2: 560 lux
> Level 3: 1182 lux
> ...



How much higher?

*
Those are readings of my L2D Q5 (smooth reflector):
low 315 lux
medium 1063 lux
high 2010 lux
Turbo 3750 lux
*

Judging by lux readings, the high mode is substantially brighter than the Turbo mode of Fenix?


----------



## etc (Aug 16, 2008)

On the pics, the output looks pretty much identical.

I like the lesser-throw and more flood of the L2D.

I don't have Q5 but might just upgrade to it or something newer when it comes out.


----------



## Gator762 (Aug 16, 2008)

I'm interested in this light now... A thrower which runs off of AA. Really interested in runtimes with Eneloops.


----------



## Chao (Aug 17, 2008)

etc said:


> How much higher?
> 
> 
> Judging by lux readings, the high mode is substantially brighter than the Turbo mode of Fenix?



Hi, I think T25 is 10 lumens (or less) brighter than my L2DQ5.


----------



## Banzai (Aug 24, 2008)

etc said:


> How much higher?
> *
> Those are readings of my L2D Q5 (smooth reflector):
> low 315 lux
> ...


Could it be that due to Fenix L2D Q5 max brightness is lower that Olight T25, runtime for L2D is longer at max brightness?


----------



## jirik_cz (Aug 24, 2008)

T25 has more throw because it has bigger and deeper reflector. Lumen output is probably roughly the same.


----------



## Sector7 (Aug 29, 2008)

I just got my T25 Regular...first impressions are positive. Feels solid and not slippery compared to the L2D, clickie solid although I wish it wouldn't stick out so much, I wish it can stand and provide light like the L1D/L2Ds. The deal maker is the memory function, I can just turn it on and not have to cycle to the light level I wanted....but I wouldn't cast aside the L2D just yet.


----------



## xevious (Sep 11, 2008)

How is the thickness of the T25 head? It looks to me like its about the same size as the T20 (2xCR123).


----------



## etc (Sep 17, 2008)

rizky_p said:


> what i like about Olight UI is that it seperates strobe and SOS from normal mode but i dont like twisting the head to adjust the modes because i have to use 2 hands...




How exactly do you switch modes? Do you twist the head and leave it in a certain position?


----------



## Glock27 (Jan 1, 2009)

etc said:


> How exactly do you switch modes? Do you twist the head and leave it in a certain position?


You have to loosen the head ~1/8" and back to change brightness. Last setting is saved when turned off.
G27


----------



## CuNim (Jan 10, 2009)

I've just been looking into this light, but can't find any UK distributers. Anyone had any experience with buying from the US, or indeed any UK sellers?


----------

